# No!!!! Branded PC AMD Processor available in India



## Godhatesusalllll (Apr 3, 2005)

I want to go for a branded pc with AMD processor.I called up IBM and Dell using their tollfree number.They told me to go for an Intel P4 bcause they dont  sell a pc with AMD processor.I use it mainly for gaming.So can someone help me out


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 3, 2005)

Try Compaq/HP as they do have AMD based systems. But again, their AMD systems are not powerful enough. If you bent upon getting an AMD based system, my advice would be to get an assembled PC.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 3, 2005)

Build your own. Branded systems in India are expensive due to our 
shithouse tax structure. It's my belief that tax planners in India have
their brains located somewhere below their belts


----------



## abhi_shake (Apr 3, 2005)

Assembled Pc's are the best!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 3, 2005)

Id say go for assembled all the way. You can find many guides about building a entry level to higher end AMD system on techtree.com in the guides section. Although Im not sure if the prices in them are correct.


----------



## imported_renault (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah htats right if u want the best of the best(or ur dream system).go for an assembled piece 
                          otherwise if u also need a name(brand name to be precise) and at the same time ur dream pc u can go for zenith.i bought my pc,built by myself(well not completely as i didnt know much bout pcs then) from zenith.so i got my own branded pc


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 4, 2005)

if u take assembled pc u straitforward save 4% on the total cost of the comp

this is because,

there is a 4% excise on manufacturing on comps.
(as assembling is considered to be manf. ) whereas in assembled pc there is no such duty, as most components are imported and there is no duty on this goods.

but this was changed in fincance act 2005, acording to which a new levy of 4% CVD is there on Harware.


----------



## Godhatesusalllll (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hmmmmmm*

I want to go 4 a branded computer because i know they r more reliable coming from big names such as HP/Compaq,IBM,Dell,Zenith etc.I already have a monitor,mouse,keyboard all i need is just the CPU with AMD.Does any branded provider just sell only the CPU.


----------

